# Fuel consumption



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi,

I own an Altima 98 model GXE. I love the performance.

I found that the fuel consumption is a bite high, around 280 miles with a full tank of gas (15 Gallons), that's about 20mpg city and highway combined. According to Nissan's data, this car can do 22mpg in the city and 31mpg in the highway. I couldn't get those numbers. Anyone out there have the same number as mine ? Is there away to improve the fuel consumption (get more mileage) ?

Thanks 

whum8


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

In all honesty,

Drive like your grandma.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

*Reply to post 'Fuel consumption'*

Thanks Pyros777 for your advice.

Unfortunatly, can't go under 50 MPH. 

whum8


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The numbers you are getting are about right. The more you keep your foot out of it, the closer to the manufacturer's #'s you get. The best that my wife's car got was about 370 miles to one tank w/ mad interstate miles at an avg. speed of about 75-80.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Please don't tell me you're going by per tank. 

Fill up. Reset the trip counter to 0. Drive around like you normally would. Next time you're at the gas station, fill up. Make note of how many miles you went and how many gallons you put back in. Do the math...


----------

